# Unpacked!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...and the motorhome will probably get another 5 MPG!!









Should last until our next trip! :lol: Unless the neighbours get into the garage!

I'm going to post a 'travel' update in the appropriate section later - maybe after a glass of wine


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

On a T4 base - wow.

You either had a few passengers or you were a tad over your 90 litres


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, we get that in a Golf....................... "The Family" expect it.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Should see you through Christmas then?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I do hope it is for own consumption  
No I don't  do you want any help  
enjoy


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> On a T4 base - wow.
> 
> You either had a few passengers or you were a tad over your 90 litres


I was unaware of any limit...?
Seriously!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good gracious ! I reckon that you've got 200 kg mass in wine alone. 

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

1302 said:


> I was unaware of any limit...?Seriously!!


Strictly speaking there are no limits providing you can convince the Customs guy that it's for your own consumption. They recommend 90 litres per person maximum - anything over that and you could be in for some tough questioning and run the risk of losing the lot.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

tonyt said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > I was unaware of any limit...?Seriously!!
> ...


This has been contested in the european courts more than once and judgment given against Customs and Excise but they still persist in enforcing their ruling :roll: :roll:

curlyboy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good on them, HM C&E that is.

Here we have a Government agency ignoring €U (or whatever) directives.

Contrast that with the situation regarding Abu doodah.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

You might also have a problem with the weight limit of your van carrying that lot! The stability and braking will be seriously compromised, something you might only notice when it's too late.

Remember if VOSA stop you they can make you off load anything over your legal payload weight, there at the side of the road. If you have an accident overweight then your insurance company will walk away and leave you with it, not to mention the criminal prosecution.

You might have saved yourself a few bob, but would it be worth it if you were in an accident and people got killed or injured because you wanted a cheap glass of wine.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

looks like my normal load 
last thing before we leave the last aire on the way back is drain the water tank 100lts drain the waste & empty the loo if the weight is spread out well shouldn't affect the handling ,
there isn't a magic figure that the van will handle normally and then oh my god its all over the place i would hazard a guess that an overload distributed evenly is a lot safer than a legal load all over one wheel??


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice picture, I would have hidden the illegal number plate though

Mike


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Would not bother leaving it in the garage. It will not take long for someone to find it


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Respectable haul 

Any good finds?


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Between two that is not over 90 l limit is it? And that cannot weigh as much as a couple of passengers.

Bit self righteous feedback here methinks?!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Annsman said:


> You might have saved yourself a few bob, but would it be worth it if you were in an accident and people got killed or injured because you wanted a cheap glass of wine.


I love it when the internet 'brings out' ill informed and even stupid responses.

The equivalent of two fat blokes sat in the back or thereabouts - and therre were no fat blokes sat anywhere in the motorhome. Not that much more than the equivalent of a full fresh water tank and full grey water tank - neither of which had anything in them on the way back.

Funny enough no one was either killed or injured on the way home - mind you, if we'd have seen you on the pedestrian crossing I'd have swerved at least to few times to score a hit!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> Between two that is not over 90 l limit is it? And that cannot weigh as much as a couple of passengers.
> 
> Bit self righteous feedback here methinks?!


About right without counting it all up. 
I replied before reading your post.

I hardly think my VW's brakes were compromised by a 'bit of wine' :lol:

And 'self righteous' FTW !! :roll: :lol:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not a wine buff (I just drink it) but isn't there a best before date on the boxes of wine? It's what stops me from going over the top when buying my essentials on the way back.

Someone tell me I'm wrong!

terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Annsman said:


> You might also have a problem with the weight limit of your van carrying that lot! The stability and braking will be seriously compromised, something you might only notice when it's too late.
> 
> Remember if VOSA stop you they can make you off load anything over your legal payload weight, there at the side of the road. If you have an accident overweight then your insurance company will walk away and leave you with it, not to mention the criminal prosecution.
> 
> You might have saved yourself a few bob, but would it be worth it if you were in an accident and people got killed or injured because you wanted a cheap glass of wine.


After he'd drunk the first couple of boxes he wasn't to concerned about payloads 'n stuff! :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

teljoy said:


> I'm not a wine buff (I just drink it) but isn't there a best before date on the boxes of wine? It's what stops me from going over the top when buying my essentials on the way back.
> 
> Someone tell me I'm wrong! terry


Your wrong Tel.

Ray.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a wine buff (I just drink it) but isn't there a best before date on the boxes of wine? It's what stops me from going over the top when buying my essentials on the way back.
> ...


Thanks Ray. I asked the wrong question. Do they last as long as an unopened bottle of wine?

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

teljoy said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > teljoy said:
> ...


No.

Just read on one of our boxes. It says drink within 2 months of opening. Don't think that would be a problem.

Ray.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't tell everyone about the lidl special stuff! There won't be any left for me! Lol


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

1302 said:


> Funny enough no one was either killed or injured on the way home - mind you, if we'd have seen you on the pedestrian crossing I'd have swerved at least to few times to score a hit!


Thats a bit harsh!

I'd never of risked my duty free while trying to score a hit on a self righteus pedestrian on a crossing. I always unload it first......

BTW - the car with the ilegal plate on it, did you know the engine out of it will bolt straight in a beetle. Only four bolts........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think they have a special on the red wine boxes starting today or tomorrow

joe


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

joedenise said:


> I think they have a special on the red wine boxes starting today or tomorrow
> 
> joe


Crikey its cheap to start with!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I wasn't trying to be clever or stupid with my remarks. I was just pointing out, for anyone thinking of bringing back a load of wine that not only are there customs regulations, but there are strict legal weight limits with ANY vehicle. The fact you might be carrying over 200 litres of liquid or "two fat blokes" doesn't matter to VOSA. An over weight vehicle is an over weight vehicle!

They WILL fine you,You WILL get points on your licence, they WILL make you lose the excess weight, no matter what it is and you insurance WILL negate your insurance in the event of a crash, your fault or anyone elses. If the excess weight does shift , and it can do having been to quite a few crashes where a load has shifted in a van/lorry and caused it to turn over, then it COULD make the vehicle difficult to handle.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I wasn't trying to be clever or stupid with my remarks. I was just pointing out, for anyone thinking of bringing back a load of wine that not only are there customs regulations, but there are strict legal weight limits with ANY vehicle. The fact you might be carrying over 200 litres of liquid or "two fat blokes" doesn't matter to VOSA. An over weight vehicle is an over weight vehicle!
> 
> They WILL fine you,You WILL get points on your licence, they WILL make you lose the excess weight, no matter what it is and you insurance WILL negate your insurance in the event of a crash, your fault or anyone elses. If the excess weight does shift , and it can do having been to quite a few crashes where a load has shifted in a van/lorry and caused it to turn over, then it COULD make the vehicle difficult to handle.


Ha ha, try telling my wife that as we MUST provide booze for all the family. You can't give to one and not the other 5000. :wink: 
Of course it's 'free' over here and the poor darlings will be sooooo grateful. Never get paid and we are ALWAYS overloaded. I was thinking we must get an estate car but that means we will only carry more and still be overloaded.. :evil:

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Annsman said:


> I wasn't trying to be clever or stupid with my remarks. I was just pointing out, for anyone thinking of bringing back a load of wine that not only are there customs regulations, but there are strict legal weight limits with ANY vehicle. The fact you might be carrying over 200 litres of liquid or "two fat blokes" doesn't matter to VOSA. An over weight vehicle is an over weight vehicle!
> 
> They WILL fine you,You WILL get points on your licence, they WILL make you lose the excess weight, no matter what it is and you insurance WILL negate your insurance in the event of a crash, your fault or anyone elses. If the excess weight does shift , and it can do having been to quite a few crashes where a load has shifted in a van/lorry and caused it to turn over, then it COULD make the vehicle difficult to handle.


Rules were made for breaking.........ask any MP. :wink:


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Good gracious ! I reckon that you've got 200 kg mass in wine alone.
> 
> G


More like 4/500Kgs they look like 10 litre boxes to me.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a toast*

lets all raise our glasses in a toast to!!!!!

George Osbourne.....and his taxes!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

1302 said:


>


I don't suppose anyone even noticed the amount of weeds on that brick paving driveway, did they? :lol:

1302, have a wee wet for me please. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Annsman said:


> I wasn't trying to be clever or stupid with my remarks. .


And yet you managed one of the above...

..you clearly have done as many do and NOT READ THE WHOLE POST! I was not overweight! So...

...none of the things you say might or may happen and the terrible consequences that might or may also happen, ever happened.

But we all thank you for your lack of attention :roll: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stash! Puts my Spanish *** booty to shame which apparently I will be stoned to death at Calais for despite the fact that duty is paid. The French seem to make it up as they go along.

Anyhow. As we will sadly he heading home soon does anyone know how many cases of Leffe blonde you can stick in the Luton cab of a Kontiki before it collapses on me head? 

Sorry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"how many cases of Leffe blonde you can stick in the Luton cab of a Kontiki before it collapses on me head?"

Not enough!

Why not put the **** up there, they weigh a lot less.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barry, my lovely

just stick the Leffi in as long as it feels OK

Then hasten to spend a few days with me

Michelle agreeing

I wanted her as well

ALDA


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Anyhow. As we will sadly he heading home soon does anyone know how many cases of Leffe blonde you can stick in the Luton cab of a Kontiki before it collapses on me head?
> 
> Sorry


Hey Barry.
It might depend on if it is a Friday van :lol: or gery built :lol: can I say that :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you think your a bit overweight Barry, you can leave some with me and collect the next time. It will all be here ............... honest...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I stocked up with all the stuff i liked over here the bloody wheels would drop off!

Mind you having lost a lot of weight over the last 18 months I'd better leave it behind or I'll just put it all back on again!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> does anyone know how many cases of Leffe blonde you can stick in the Luton cab of a Kontiki before it collapses on me head?


Yes Barry, it amounts to the same number cases of Leffe Brune, that you are bringing back for me...........yes? :wink:

Safe journey back. :thumbright:

P.S. Even if you've no Leffe Brune, you'll be passing our place, (overnight stop with hard standing, hook up, and WiFi), long before you pass Aldra's (Sandra's). Leffe Blonde will still be well received. :lol:


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

do i detect a slight "i'm considerably richer than you" tone to this thread, mingled with more than a hint of nasty, aggressive defence? imo there have been some fair and reasonable comments...and politely worded


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jock, Im shocked

Are you trying to waylay my Toy Boy

and delay the moment when he meets the gorgeous me?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

frankly said:


> do i detect a slight "i'm considerably richer than you" tone to this thread, mingled with more than a hint of nasty, aggressive defence? imo there have been some fair and reasonable comments...and politely worded


You'll have to explain what your point is...

...that's the way internet forums work.

I'm no wiser having read your collection of words - as they as simply a 'collection of words'


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> Jock, Im shocked
> 
> Are you trying to waylay my Toy Boy
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

1302 said:


> You'll have to explain what your point is...


It's clear enough, and if the cap fits...



1302 said:


> ...that's the way internet forums work.


Really?! Not sure what you mean.



1302 said:


> I'm no wiser having read your collection of words - as they as simply a 'collection of words'


I'm sure you've worked it out!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

1302 said:


> You'll have to explain what your point is...


Don't worry Paul.......If you look at his posts, he would appear to enjoy being confrontational. :roll:

In the "truma timer self fit solution" thread he wrote:
"Good grief! Is it the aim of some of you to make this really the snottiest, rudest, most ignorant and narrow minded forum ever? Merely for ungrateful bigots? Why? Why on earth can't you live and let live? Is this how you conduct your "real" lives? Assuming you DO have real lives? Bunch of mannerless bullies! (Some of you!) etc etc etc"

In the "Was the privatisation of utilities a good thing?" thread he wrote:
"here we go again..."

and also:
"er, excuse me but has no one seen the farce in having a poll that only allows certain members to vote in?.......but where is the logic in rewarding the ones that post more often by making them pay?.....no wonder this forum is a mere shadow of what it once was a few years ago .......MHF seems to be overshadowed by too many self serving bigots and has been ruined just as these types seem intent ruin all that is good in the uk. i hope only those of whom the cap fits take offence at my views........"

In the "White Paper on A-Frames in the UK Market" thread he wrote:
"Good grief! Is this for real? What have we become? If there was a way to escape all this pathetic nannying and interfering I'd be long gone. Rules are rules? For goodness sakes, in who's name are these rules made? Maybe it's time to stop being so bloody compliant?"

Does anyone detect a trend?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frankly I am puzzled - with a small "f"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Does anyone detect a troll?


FTFY


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How did a lovely thread about someones brilliant stash of Frenchie booze turn into a punch up?  

Lets get back to everyone inviting me to visit them on the way home. 

Fill in your orders on this page and Ill see what I can do at Calais. In fact why don't we all meet at Dover and sit on the cliffs in our vans drinking the booty while sticking two fingers up at the French and English customs men below.

If however it doesn't go our way and mr customs man seizes the lot then perhaps one of you can be so kind as to bust me out of jail.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> How did a lovely thread about someones brilliant stash of Frenchie booze turn into a punch up?
> 
> Lets get back to everyone inviting me to visit them on the way home.
> 
> ...


Count me in, and so that Jock and Sandra don't feel left out I am willing to drink and extra few for each of them 

So do we have a date in mind and is it Marine Parade or top of the cliffs ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to continue with the aggro!

"French and *English* customs men"

*Wales* is still part of the *United Kingom*, as far as I know.

Nothing on the lunchtime news to say that the situation has changed.

I think we still share the same Border Agency and HMC&E.

Cymru am byth!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> I am going to continue with the aggro!
> 
> "French and *English* customs men"
> 
> ...


You don't show your age on your profile so I'm not sure if you're old enough to remember that Candid Camera sketch with Jonathan Routh - he set up a border control on a country lane on the English/Welsh border and stopped traffic and demanded passports.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

frankly said:


> imo .....


Ahh that old one, ''In my Opinion'' (insert rude remark/stupid idea/pointless comment then offer a defence to it at the same time before someone picks you up on it.

IMO there maybe a troll around.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At least he didn't use the contraction IMHO - he is anything but humble!

Ah, yes, I am old enough to remember that sketch but too old to remember what it was about!

Cymru am byth!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> I am going to continue with the aggro!
> 
> "French and *English* customs men"
> 
> ...


Bang to rights. Sorry.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttcharlie said:


> IMO there maybe a troll around.


Its getting as bad as 'you know where' on here


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

But with all the goings on and trolling around where is the PARTY


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

1302 said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > You might have saved yourself a few bob, but would it be worth it if you were in an accident and people got killed or injured because you wanted a cheap glass of wine.
> ...


Not a troll at all, merely defending Annsman in this instance. Annsman made a perfectly sensible and valid comment, done perfectly politely and keeping to reality. It was not ill informed and, even if it was, I certainly would not call it a stupid response. Nor have any of my comments contained any insults or rudeness, yet now it seems it is my turn to be shot down for daring to have an alternative opinion to the "gang".
One of my previous postings in a thread asking whether privatisation the utilities was a good thing, earned me the comment (among others) of "loon alert" or some such nastiness. Not nice and needless.
I have been a member of this forum for many years and have just returned as a subscriber after a few years gap. It certainly is nothing like the friendly and helpful forum that it once was. I find that a great shame...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Forgive us for not knowing that you are an old-timer on here but with a first post in your details how were we to know?

Not that it would have made any real difference.


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

pippin said:


> Forgive us for not knowing that you are an old-timer on here but with a first post in your details how were we to know?
> 
> Not that it would have made any real difference.


Ha! I'm not really sure how to take that...it COULD be an apology or it MIGHT be an excuse. I fear it's likely to be neither!

Thanks for a polite post tho! :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

frankly

Why would you defend Annsman?

she/he is perfectly able to defend her/his corner judging by his/her posts

and her/his points are very valid

all you need to do is press the thumbs up button and we all know that you agree and follow his/ her posts

there is never a need to become insulting

especially as you do not know the relationship between posters

some of us argue from that knowledge and it may seem that we are having a go but we may well be on safe territory

and can disagree with impunity without losing the friendship that underlines the genuine difference of opinions

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

After that Aldra, I am wallowing in the milk of human kindness.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

pippin said:


> After that Aldra, I am wallowing in the milk of human kindness.


Looking at the op's first post I would be wallowing in wine not milk


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pippen

I don't trust you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

but I do like you

wallow away for the time being  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> After that Aldra, I am wallowing in the milk of human kindness.


Yeah but don't mess with a Bury Lass. Words of silk, claws of steel!! 8O


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

frankly said:


> earned me the comment (among others) of "loon alert" ...


Were you bullied at school?

To quote you...

"If the cap fits"

To suggest that my wine haul would make my motorhome unsafe and then quote _if/might/could/maybe_ and refer to accidents that didnt happen is 'in my opinion' like standing near a pedestrian crossing that the Queen just walked over and commenting that "if the large lorry that passes by ten minutes later had been ten minutes earlier the Queen would/might have been killed - it didn't and she wasn't.

I am also unable to fathom what on earth your 'richer than you' refers to and hence my question that you failed to answer.

I'm part of no gang. Whether you are a long standing member or not has no influence on my replies. You are, IMO a troll - looking for arguements where they dont exist - the sort of person who would argue with a sign-post.

Now 'run along'...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tony,

the story of my life :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bring loads back

and unfortunately save loads of money

my Asda bill has hit an all time low :lol:   

Aldra


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

1302 said:


> I love it when the internet 'brings out' ill informed and even stupid responses.





1302 said:


> Funny enough no one was either killed or injured on the way home - mind you, if we'd have seen you on the pedestrian crossing I'd have swerved at least to few times to score a hit!


I know Annsman is quite capable to defend themselves but it was me who was offended by 1302's remarks about him/her. Maybe I am being over sensitive, but I have a very good friend who has recently suffered horrendous injuries due to a driver's "it can't happen to me" attitude.

I am also personally offended by 1302 asking me whether I was bullied at school. What an awful thing to say. As it happens, I thoroughly enjoyed school and have never been bullied. But if I had been the victim of bullies, 1302's comment would would possibly have been devastating. Was that 1302's intention?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

frankly

I'm sure it wasn't

you may well be over-sensitive but that is no bad thing

take a deep breath and give us all a chance

the truth is we are all Ok

If we were not I would not love MHF and I do

but, keep on disagreeing and arguing your point

other wise this forum would be totally boring

motor homes are great

but people are so much better

aldra


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you aldra, wise words! I do seem to have lurched off on the wrong foot with some people...but I won't be intimidated. I think we all need putting in check from time to time 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

most definately :lol: :lol:

me more than most

but the good news is the ones on MHF do it in a lovely way once they get to know you

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder whether that milk was in fact asses milk!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

frankly said:


> I am also personally offended by 1302 asking me whether I was bullied at school. What an awful thing to say.


Boo hoo. Welcome to the internet. And before I go any further I will tell you that I founded two very busy internet forums some 12/13 years ago and moderated on many.

'Banter' on the net exists - if I ask you whether you were bullied is not 100 percent serious and isnt meant to cause (too much) offence (if it does it might explain why you would have been bullied) - I would suggest that if it does with you then you 'log out' and buy 'Chat' magazine or go to the library.

You cannot expect to come one here (or any other forum) and moan about the way someone else (who - IMO - talked crap) was talked to by me and then not ecpect any recourse.

Half a dozen posts in to a website forum and start chanting about unfair people are talking to you? Like I said - the library is quiet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_I'm beginning to wonder whether that milk was in fact asses milk!_

very good to bathe in Or so I've been told :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

aldra said:


> _I'm beginning to wonder whether that milk was in fact asses milk!_
> 
> very good to bathe in Or so I've been told :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Sandra it will soon be cheaper to bathe in than water also :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

At the risk of being vilified, spat at, tarred and feathered or hung drawn and quartered, for not participating in the spats (no I don't wear them :roll: )

May I get back to the topic?

1302 has got back his stash, but 'barryd' still needs advice :wink: 

Barry, have you thought of getting a launching trolley for the dinghy, filling the dinghy with the booze, towing it to the ferry and then, because you do not want to pay for a 'trailer' which would negate the saving on the booze, slip the crew a couple of quid to hitch the dinghy to the ferry and tow it to Dover? Simples! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Bon Voyage Sailor!

Geoff

P.S. If anyone wants to post about the legality of towing a launching trolley will they please do it in the Spanish 'A' frame forum :roll: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> At the risk of being vilified, spat at, tarred and feathered or hung drawn and quartered, for not participating in the spats (no I don't wear them :roll: )
> 
> May I get back to the topic?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The £50 kids toy dinghy off Amazon does actually have a 260kg payload! I thought I would send Mrs D on the ferry with the van and then just fill the dinghy up with the booty and slip away in the dead of night from the beach up the road from Calais. Ive rowed over 100 miles on this trip in that stupid yellow tub. 24 to the other side. How hard can it be? 

I could be on to something here. 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barry 

Don't forget the flares, lifejacket and GPS -oh, and the loudhailer to tell the supertanker doing 30kts that you have right of way!

On second thoughts with 260kgs payload there will not be much for booze unless you swim and tow it. :lol: :lol: 

Geoff

P.S. forgot about the wetsuit, which should be worn till you get to Sandra's


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

1302 said:


> ttcharlie said:
> 
> 
> > IMO there maybe a troll around.
> ...


Yep, this places needs Justin and Claire! :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barry
> 
> Don't forget the flares, lifejacket and GPS -oh, and the loudhailer to tell the supertanker doing 30kts that you have right of way!
> 
> ...


Hmmm. You've put me off now. the little boat had an altercation with a ferry boat on Lake Halstatt in Austria which was nearly game over. Stupid captain seemed to think I was in his way and refused to give way to none powered craft (Maybe the Austrians have their own rules) We were almost sunk by his wake.

Come to think of it I remember doing my RYA skippers night hours in the Solent in a Sigma 38 which almost got knocked flat by the wake off a Seacat.

Ill just drink the booze before we leave!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> On second thoughts with 260kgs payload there will not be much for booze unless you swim and tow it. :lol: :lol:


Strapping a couple of underfed Albanians would help fund the booze cruise :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_P.S. forgot about the wetsuit, which should be worn till you get to Sandra's _

Spoilt Sport geoff :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry Sandra

I thought the wetsuit, plus the snorkel might enhance the encounter. :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oh, I thought you were saying he should remove it before he got here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

very James Bond


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> oh, I thought you were saying he should remove it before he got here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> very James Bond


He needn't bother wearing any of that lot to stopover at ours, on the way to Sandra's. That won't do him any favours at all...........but sharing the booty will. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> oh, I thought you were saying he should remove it before he got here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> very James Bond


Here you go Aldra!










I specialise in swinging through ladies bedroom windows with a box of Milk Tray if you want me to make a grand entrance!  Just make sure you leave it open though. 

Sadly. Thats not really me in the photo.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's al right Barry

prefer the real thing   

Aldra :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Aldra!! I have to be better.than Sean Connery in the flesh!!!!

Shhhhplendid miss money penny. Of course I Am! : D


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The topic is 'Unpacked' and now barryd is offering it 'in the flesh'  

Nuke please promise MHF will not to go to 3D  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nuke,

just ignore geoff

what would 3D do ???? :lol: :lol:

Would I like it?   

aldra


----------

